# More than one Maltese



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All, This topic may have already been discussed but I could not find it so please forgive me if this is a repeat.

I am thinking of getting a new fur baby. I have been a Maltese Mom for 13 years. Our 1st one has passed on and now we have Chloe since this past Sept. My husband and I are considering getting a playmate for Chloe. I have never had more than one fur baby at a time and need to know if two are a real hand full or would it be as wonderful as I imagine it to be? We are both retired and home all day. I also want to know if there is a difference between how a male and female would be versus two females. Any comments from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

From my experience, yes, it is as wonderful as you imagine!! It is no harder than one, at all. I absolutely love having two... especially two that are so different from each other. Kallie is full of energy and loves to play ball all the time and Catcher loves to cuddle and is very laid back. 

I had thought that by having two I would not be so emotionally attached and maybe not as neurotic about their health and well being, etc. Well, now I am just neurotic about two instead of one!!!

Nevertheless, it is so wonderful having two... I never expected it to be this great!

Oh, forgot to answer about male and female.... I think it really depends... I truly think that if I would have gotten a female for my second Malt that Kallie would be more bonded to her than she is to Catcher. Kallie was not used to being around other dogs so she was very intimidated by Catcher and it took a long time for her to be comfortable around him. He struts around here like he is king of the jungle. I think a female might have been more compatible with Kallie. However, for me... I love having a male... he is so bonded to me. I really would like to get a 3rd that would be just for Kallie!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> From my experience, yes, it is as wonderful as you imagine!! It is no harder than one, at all. I absolutely love having two... especially two that are so different from each other. Kallie is full of energy and loves to play ball all the time and Catcher loves to cuddle and is very laid back.
> 
> I had thought that by having two I would not be so emotionally attached and maybe not as neurotic about their health and well being, etc. Well, now I am just neurotic about two instead of one!!!
> 
> Nevertheless, it is so wonderful having two... I never expected it to be this great![/B]



I second what K/C said!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Ditto for me. I actually think that having 2 might even be easier because the two play together and aren't as needy. I have never had two dogs at the same time. I don't think I would ever have a maltese without having a second one. I have two girls. It so happens that they are littermates though I got them about 3 months apart. I have no experience with males so don't feel like I am able to comment on that. I haven't had any problems with 2 girls and they are devoted to each other, but they also want to be with me all the time.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Lynda,
I go through these pangs







all the time. I am glad you started the thread as I love hearing what people who have two have to say. Like you, I want to do what is best for the fur-baby I already have.

~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Ditto for me. I actually think that having 2 might even be easier because the two play together and aren't as needy. I have never had two dogs at the same time. I don't think I would ever have a maltese without having a second one. I have two girls. It so happens that they are littermates though I got them about 3 months apart. I have no experience with males so don't feel like I am able to comment on that. I haven't had any problems with 2 girls and they are devoted to each other, but they also want to be with me all the time.[/B]


I agree. This is my first time having 2 dogs and I love it. They love playing with each other.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I have another question. Right now we take Chloe everplace that we go, including places we shouldn't for example the grocery store. I put her in her carrier and no one knows she is there. With two do you find that you cannot take them everywhere like that? 

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for your replies everyone. I have another question. Right now we take Chloe everplace that we go, including places we shouldn't for example the grocery store. I put her in her carrier and no one knows she is there. With two do you find that you cannot take them everywhere like that?
> 
> Lynda[/B]


What you mention is the only downside to having two. If both you and your husband go, you would probably each need a carrier .... or if they are smaller malts they could possibly fit in one. Or you might feel more comfortable leaving them home, if there were two. I do think if I had one, I would take her more places....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We have the chance to purchase a puppy from a very good breeder. She is a girl, 16weeks old. However, the breeder said she has one eye that is missing 2/3 of the black rim. Is it possible for this to still come in? Has anyone had this experience?

Lynda


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I agree with all the posts. Sugar and Chloe playing together is so fun to watch. I took Sugar everywhere when it was just her. I was worried about taking two everywhere also. As it turns out, Chloe doesn't really enjoy riding and going everywhere like Sugar does. So, I take Sugar sometimes with me and leave Chloe at home to play with my sheltie. She is just fine with that and Sugar likes the special time with just her. When we get back home it is always a huge reunion with lots of jumping and licking. 

Now that I have my foster, Kirby, I leave Chloe to play with him. Never will I just have one again. The more, the merrier in my case!

I also now have 2 eight month old bichons and a 4.9 lb. white poodle that I am fostering. With 6 white dogs in my backyard, it looks like it has snowed!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> We have the chance to purchase a puppy from a very good breeder. She is a girl, 16weeks old. However, the breeder said she has one eye that is missing 2/3 of the black rim. Is it possible for this to still come in? Has anyone had this experience?
> 
> Lynda[/B]


Unless you are planning to show her, I'd jump on this little girl before someone else does if you are satisfied with the breeder. Sometimes a slightly older puppy or one with so-called "flaws" may be a little less expensive, and you will still be getting a well bred puppy from a great breeder which is the #1 most important thing.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jacks got that 1/3 pink rim on one eye, and he was a STEAL for such a well bred dog... I highly recommend minor flaws like this one









SEE HOW CUTIE HE IS??


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

LINDA,

While you're deciding on the Sex, please check out Pashes Maltese. They have a boy and a girl ready in January!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Jacks got that 1/3 pink rim on one eye, and he was a STEAL for such a well bred dog... I highly recommend minor flaws like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, he's cute all right!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ditto that









Well, we are about to become a two Malt family. We decided to get the baby girl. I get butterflies in my stomach evertime I think about it. I had not planned to get one this soon after getting Chloe and I know nothing about being a 2 Malt Mom but I am sure these little angels will teach me hehehe.

We will be getting her on Fri night. 

We told Chloe we are getting her a big surprise for Christmas. Won't she be thrilled









Lynda


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How exciting!!!!! Are you getting your new baby from Chloe's breeder?

I hope that you'll be real happy with the 16 week old. The pup should have matured enough that it'll hold its own with Chloe and could be sleeping through the night without having to go potty. Sadie was 14 weeks when she came and Sassy was just under 6 months when we got her. The older the pup, the easier to deal with issues like potty, eating, etc. IMHO. 

It'll be a happy holiday at your house! Names?????


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> How exciting!!!!! Are you getting your new baby from Chloe's breeder?
> 
> I hope that you'll be real happy with the 16 week old. The pup should have matured enough that it'll hold its own with Chloe and could be sleeping through the night without having to go potty. Sadie was 14 weeks when she came and Sassy was just under 6 months when we got her. The older the pup, the easier to deal with issues like potty, eating, etc. IMHO.
> 
> It'll be a happy holiday at your house! Names?????[/B]


We are not getting her from the same breeder, Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc, but it was through Linda that we were offered this baby. She comes from Malta Angel. Linda, our breeder is very good friends with Sheila Riley and that is our new babies breeder. Linda called me and told me about her and asked if I would be interested. I wasn't prepared but the more I thought about it I know I would always kick myself if I passed it up. The new fur baby is being flown in from Ca. on a direct flight on Fri. Linda Nelson is picking her up at the airport in NJ and bringing her to Ct. We will meet Linda in Ct. Linda Nelson is a super fantastic breeder and an even nicer person.

Haven't picked out any names yet. I hope it will be a happy holiday and I know it will be a hectic one.

Lynda


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Wouldn't it be cute to get a male around the holidays and name him Leon (Noel backwards).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynda, How exciting for you .... Well, there are lots of names that might work.. since you said it would be a "Happy Holiday" you could name her Holli, Holi, or "Happy Holi"... or Merry or Christa or Merry Christa ... or Noel or...... oh, I better stop now... anyway... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations and keep us informed on the new puppy.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Lynda....as you already know I am so tickled for you!!!





















Sheila and Linda are both EXCELLENT breeders. I don't think you could go wrong working with breeders that work with Divine. All top notch!

~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

We will be picking up our new baby tonight. Quick question: Do I have them drink from the same water dish or do I have to have a separate one for each baby. Also, how about the food dish? Right now they will be on two different foods but the plan is to have them on the same food. Should they get their own separate dishes for food when they are on the same thing or can I give it to them in one bigger dish. I know I am going to have a million questions. I know how to take care of one but I don't have a clue for two.









Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Hi Everybody,
> 
> We will be picking up our new baby tonight. Quick question: Do I have them drink from the same water dish or do I have to have a separate one for each baby. Also, how about the food dish? Right now they will be on two different foods but the plan is to have them on the same food. Should they get their own separate dishes for food when they are on the same thing or can I give it to them in one bigger dish. I know I am going to have a million questions. I know how to take care of one but I don't have a clue for two.
> 
> ...


I would have 1 water dish but have a food dish for each puppy. Not sure what food Chloe is on (adult or puppy) but make sure the new puppy is on a puppy food (or an all stage food) until it is around 10-12 months old. After that you can swich to an adult food. When I first got Nikki I wanted to make sure she was getting enough food so I separated the girls when I feed them. I would lock them in their separate crates until they were done. That way I knew Nikki wasn't getting too much or too little food.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for answering me so quickly. I will go out and get a bigger water dish. I will also do as you suggested and keep them separated for eating. Chloe is on a puppy food, and the new baby is too. I want to switch them both to I think the Wellness puppy food as soon as I can. Chloe is on Eukanuba, this is what she was on from her breeder and the new baby is on Chicken Soup For the Puppy Lovers Soul so I don't want to change her until she has been with us awhile. I thought I would try to change them both at the same time. 

Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Since they are eating different foods I would keep them separated. They might get upset stomachs if they start to eat each others food. Once you get them on the same food and you know they are eating enough then its not as big of deal. 

Sometimes I separate the girls and sometimes I don't. I usually do it if I notice one hasn't been eating much that day.

Make sure the water dish you get isn't too deep. Some puppies don't like deep dishes.


----------



## divinemalt (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynda, congratulations on your new baby! Sheila Riley is a sweetheart and a great breeder. 

Sheila is the co-breeder, with my wife, on CH Divine's Marc of Friendship (the dog pictured in my profile). Sheila and Angie have been close friends for many years. In fact, when my "middle son" just got married a couple of weeks ago, Sheila and her husband (Mike) flew from California to Louisiana just to attend the wedding! 

Can I ask you the name of your new baby girl's parents? I am sure my wife knows this already but she isn't here at home to tell me who the parents are. Besides, it's more fun to ask you for this information, anyway.

Larry


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Sheila is the co-breeder, with my wife, on CH Divine's Marc of Friendship (the dog pictured in my profile).[/B]


OMG! CH Divine's Marc of Friendship is gorgeous!!! You should put him in as your avatar. If you need to know how to do that let me know and I can give you directions.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Lynda, congratulations on your new baby! Sheila Riley is a sweetheart and a great breeder.
> 
> Sheila is the co-breeder, with my wife, on CH Divine's Marc of Friendship (the dog pictured in my profile). Sheila and Angie have been close friends for many years. In fact, when my "middle son" just got married a couple of weeks ago, Sheila and her husband (Mike) flew from California to Louisiana just to attend the wedding!
> 
> ...



Hi Larry, Great to hear from you. The new baby's parents are, Sire: CH Hi-Lite Elisha For MaltAngel and the Dam is Ch MaltAngel Praise His Holy Name, "Jodie". I will be meeting Linda Nelson is a couple of hours. She is picking up the new little one at the airport as I am typing this message. I am soooooooo excited. I have never been a two Malt Mom.

Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am excited for you Lynda. Can't wait to hear of all the fun antics of having two sweeties. I bet Sheila Riley is thrilled her baby is going to such a perfect home where her baby will be treated with the love the fur-angel deserves... 24/7.

















~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I am a two malt mom now







We now have added Katie to our family. She is a tiny peanut, 2.5lbs at almost 5 months. She will be 5 months on the 22nd. My sweet little Chloe has been a real itch to the new baby and showing her who is boss. She has been biting her ears and pulling her by the tail. The 1st night Katie let her get away with it but yesterday Katie let Chloe have it back. I think they are going to be great friends. They have been drinking out of the same water dish together, and right now they are together in the same bed taking a nap. They are funny, they play/fight together and then get tired out both at the same time and fall asleep.

I'm just a little tired right now because Katie cried all night and kept everybody up. Hopefully, tonight will be better. I will post pictures of Katie soon.

I am going to need lots of advice so everybody stay near your computers.

Later,
Lynda


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Yay Lynda!!!     I am so happy for you!! Someday I hope to be a 2-malt mom too









Did you end up with the 2/3 black rim missing girl pup? Is that Katie, or did you get her from another breeder?? We want PICTURES!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Yay Lynda!!!     I am so happy for you!! Someday I hope to be a 2-malt mom too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, It is the little girl with the 2/3 eyerim missing. That's my Katie. She is full of personality. I have been trying to put a few pictures of her in my gallery but I don't know how to add to it. I did it once but I can't remember how I did it. I have been sitting her for the last hour trying to do it.







Can anyone help?


Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To add to your Gallery, click *My Controls *at the top right of the screen. Then on the left navigation the 2nd category is *Invision Gallery*. Click on *Your Albums *under that category. Then it'll take you to a screen and at the right side you'll see a drop down box. Click on the down arrow and choose *Upload Image* Then scroll down the page to *Browse* and it'll open up where you keep photos on your computer. Choose the photo you want and click *Open*. Then click* Post Image *that is just under the word Browse. You'll notice a posting box at the top of the page where you are adding your photos. You can put in a description of the photo there.

Hope this helps... I can't wait to see pictures of Katie. Congratulations!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Two maltese are definitely better than one. Archie and Abbey play together all the time, they race around the house and then take naps together (so cute!). Arch just turned two and Abbey just turned one. I think raising two puppies together is great. The only problem I have is that I also have a thirteen year old Bichon who insists on doing everything they do....and I can't walk three dogs at a time!

With my dogs, the male is so sweet and gentle and loving and kind hearted (I tell him he's the best dog in the world) where the female is quite outspoken and a real fireball...she is definitely the boss. If I play ball with them, poor Arch doesn't have a chance.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lynda, it looks like you did it just fine. Your Gallery pics are fabulous. Katie is totally a little doll and Chloe is precioius. Your girls are truly breathtaking!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Kallie and Catcher's Mom. I will keep the directions so in case I have another senior moment I will know how to add more pictures. 

Lynda


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

both of ur babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

They are so cute together, my favorite picture is the two of them napping. I may have to borrow someone's Maltese to test this out. I wonder if this is contageous.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Ohhhh what CUTIES they both are!!!




























I am so jealous ... pretty little girls!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thnak you, Thank you, Thank you for all your kind compliments on behalf of myself and my two little girls









Lynda


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Two maltese are definitely better than one. Archie and Abbey play together all the time, they race around the house and then take naps together (so cute!). Arch just turned two and Abbey just turned one. I think raising two puppies together is great. The only problem I have is that I also have a thirteen year old Bichon who insists on doing everything they do....and I can't walk three dogs at a time!
> 
> With my dogs, the male is so sweet and gentle and loving and kind hearted (I tell him he's the best dog in the world) where the female is quite outspoken and a real fireball...she is definitely the boss. If I play ball with them, poor Arch doesn't have a chance.[/B]


This is exactly what I keep telling my parents!!!







I'm still working on them letting me get another baby! As you all know... they want me to move out first... haha..


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! Your babies are beautiful!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am in LOVE with them, Lynda. They are both so fabulous looking!!! Just want to jump through my screen and give them a hug!











































What a wonderful Christmas at your house.









~Carole and Bella~


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Both your girls are beautiful


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't even have my little guy yet and I'm already thinking of getting another one.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Our HOPEFULLY second little girl was born on Christmas Day! We are cautiously excited but we haven't seen her yet and are keeping our fingers crossed that she's "the one" ..and will be the most wonderful sister and playmate of our Maggie.

I have a question for ya....when you get the second one....should the baby sleep with the adult malt? Maggie is a sweetheart and loves every single dog, no matter of size or breed..and so I don't think we'll have a problem with jealousy. Would the little one (whose name will be Holly Noel since she was born on Christmas Day), be ok sleeping with the older bigger doggie or should we wait a while before we introduce Holly Noel to Maggie's bed?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Our HOPEFULLY second little girl was born on Christmas Day! We are cautiously excited but we haven't seen her yet and are keeping our fingers crossed that she's "the one" ..and will be the most wonderful sister and playmate of our Maggie.
> 
> I have a question for ya....when you get the second one....should the baby sleep with the adult malt? Maggie is a sweetheart and loves every single dog, no matter of size or breed..and so I don't think we'll have a problem with jealousy. Would the little one (whose name will be Holly Noel since she was born on Christmas Day), be ok sleeping with the older bigger doggie or should we wait a while before we introduce Holly Noel to Maggie's bed?[/B]


I would give Holly Noel her own space, so she will feel safe. After all, at first she may not know that Maggie is A-OK. Also, please be aware that Maggie may not love Holly Noel at first. I have found that dogs seem to behave differently around one that is with their mommy visiting and one that they realize is there to stay!! It can take a little time for a total adjustment..... I sure hope everything works out for you with your new baby. It's very exciting!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I completely agree with K&CsMom that your new baby should have its own space - a bed, a crate, whatever. I know you must be very excited!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! Me, too!! Well, I think you are probably right but maybe for different reasons as Maggie is subjected to two other little ones who frequent our home with nightlly stays....and this past Thanksgiving, Christmas..actually 2 month stays. Our son and daughter's two "babies" come home often and they enjoy playing enormously....one has a 20 pound Boston Terrier and the other has a 4 pound malt mix, who really doesn't like the Boston or anyone else other than our family. Well, Maggie adjusts to both. She loves them dearly and is really in depression when they leave. She plays gently with the 4 pounder (Maggie is a hefty 9 plus pounder) and puts up with and adores our son's hyper and rough 20 pound Boston Terrier......When they go out to potty (at different times, I assure you), Maggie "supervises"..aha.....She is great...she makes sure they do their business and come to the door properly..haha..Sometimes she doesn't even go off the deck..she just stands and waits till they are finished and then she escorts them back inside. It's great....

She also loves ConnieVa's little malt. When he is here, she just wants to play, play, play and again, gets depressed when he leaves.

Dixie, the Boston, was with us almost 3 months....and Maggie never tired of her antics (like I did) and has the patience of Job.............................................................

So..............maybe yes and maybe no, huh? Hard to decide...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=142031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it sounds like you will have no trouble with adjusting, then. I think those who are totally the "one and only" are the ones that get a little bent out of shape when a new Malt baby comes along.... You seem to have the perfect situation!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Two maltese are definitely better than one. Archie and Abbey play together all the time, they race around the house and then take naps together (so cute!). Arch just turned two and Abbey just turned one. I think raising two puppies together is great. The only problem I have is that I also have a thirteen year old Bichon who insists on doing everything they do....and I can't walk three dogs at a time!
> 
> With my dogs, the male is so sweet and gentle and loving and kind hearted (I tell him he's the best dog in the world) where the female is quite outspoken and a real fireball...she is definitely the boss. If I play ball with them, poor Arch doesn't have a chance.[/B]


Walking more than 2 at a time........that is where my 9 yr. old daughter is a lifesaver.







She takes the third (foster Kirby) or I couldn't manage all those retractable leashes.







For the next 2 weeks I have 4 maltese. I am dog sitting for a friend. Now I walk them in pairs.







I get a lot of extra exercise this way. Oh, yea, then Rosie gets a treat away from all the white dogs and gets to go by herself.









Congats Lynda. I know she is going to be a blessing.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=131573
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this leash and love it. You can get a triple version on it too. The leashes never get tangled.

Small Double Dog Leash


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine usually stay connected by Chloe's mouth. For some reason she likes to grab hold of Sugar's leash and walk with it in her mouth. Finally she lets go but will do it 5 or six times during the walk. It is pretty cute. Sugar doesn't really seem to mind.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jolie potties outside - always has. Then came Sadie and I was working on training her outside. Then came Sassy, already pad trained. So Sadie (who wasn't doing so good on going outside) starts using the pad. So Susan (me) thinks, "Hmmmmm, I live in a house that is on pilings, 10.5 feet off the ground....Would I rather use pads for the new girls and only walk one dog, OR would I like to walk up and down those stairs 3 times for every dog that needs to go out??" I think pads are wonderful!!! But Jolie would rather die than use one, so I still walk one dog.


----------

